# Cage with horizontal bars?



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been looking for a new cage for our tiel and am having a heck of a time finding a cage with horizontal bars. When getting my flight cage for the budgies I just gave up and bought the Prevue F040 flight cage and budgies seems to get along OK with vertical bars.

The cage Buster (the tiel) is in has both vertical and horizontal, and when he is on the vertical bars, he slips a lot. I would like to not spend over 200.00 if anyone has an idea on a good cage.

There are a few Prevue cages I like, but most are only 14" in depth. When looking at their roll around cages, I can only find the 18" x 18" cage for under 200.00. I want room and horizontal bars, thinking I'm not going to find it economically though.... 

If I settle for a vertical barred cage, I'll probably just get another F040 because I really really like that cage. And for the 100 bucks Petco had it on sale for, it was a bargain in my book.


----------



## pyogenes (May 27, 2010)

you can get cages with vertical bars if you give your cockatiel plenty of ways to climb up and down their cage. I put a lot of ladders on the sides of the cages. My cockatiels quickly learned that using the ladders is easier than the bars of the cage and use them almost all the time.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

You know what I was considering before I got dudes new cage.....

Rat cages. They are HUGE and half the price. And the bars are Horizontal. And if you look close you can easily just take the shelves out of it then its just a normal empty cage! They are way cheaper. Made out of the same stuff and half the price ! 
I was going to actually buy one. But then I found dudes cage now and I loved it to much and wanted that instead.


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas.

Got another question, does anyone have any exprience with Hilo Harbor Cages? I'm looking on 'birdcages4less.com' and they have some attractive looking cages at good prices with free shiping over 50 bucks. I've not heard of them and finding reviews on bird cages are kind hit or miss.


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm kind of leaning towards this cage.

Hana Hut Dome Top










I'd like something bigger than 20x20 girth, but it has horizontal bars on the side and seems fairly attractive looking and the interior hieght is 38". Cubic inch wise it's roomier than the 24x16 that is 34" high inside.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

You can buy that cage here too in australia. I seen it for $160. I love the door that is sooooo big it pretty much opens up the whole cage...lol


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is another cage I'm looking at. It is an Avian Adventures Protage that I could get for about 150.00 in pearl white. It is 24"x22"x25" (cage height) 51" overall


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah ! Get the 2nd one ! Looks much roomier. Height doesn't matter as much as width and length. I like that one better ! Looks better too. Just my oppinion...lol.
In white it would look awesome ! I love that cage ! I want it !!!


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm kind of liking the second one better as well. I'm still looking though....


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I decided to go with the Avian adventrues from Petco online. They had it for 149 with free shipping and a little internet search netted me a 10% promotional code which got it down to 135.

At least they have easy in store returns if I don't like it, just gotta drive 2 hours to get to one though.


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Hagen vision cage L11 has all 4 sides with horizontal bars. It runs for 139.99 or I have seen it on eBay for about 128.00 free ship. It is a 30 inches wide cage!!


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

I contemplated that cage for awhile, in the end I wanted something deeper. But I did like the fact that is had horizontal bars all the way around.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ah but its a roomier cage and that's all that matters! And you got a good deal on it!


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

My dad almost bought me a giant size dog kennel and was going to put some sort of netting/wire suitable for birds over it because we couldn't find a cage big enough. at 150-300$ that might not have been a bad idea, some of those kennels were HUGE


----------

